
At Airport Gate, a Cyborg Unplugged (2002) - kick
https://www.nytimes.com/2002/03/14/technology/at-airport-gate-a-cyborg-unplugged.html
======
icedata
I once drove through the border from Canada to the US with Steve. He was
wearing his headset. He explained what it was, the guard said "you can't come
in here with that". I managed to assuage his concerns. This was around 2014.

~~~
kick
That's amazing! I really wish he'd write an autobio-like book describing all
of the social challenges he's encountered with his gear.

------
boudin
It remembered me of a similar story at a McDonald restaurant in France. It's
actually the same person:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/07/18/mcdona...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/07/18/mcdonalds-
staff-denies-physical-altercation-with-cyborg-scientist/)

~~~
matheusmoreira
> the best way to settle this may be for McDonald’s to release its own
> surveillance video footage of the incident–an ironic possibility given that
> the dustup seems to have started with the staff’s own concerns over
> recording

Isn't it interesting? Authorities like to surveil everyone but hate being
surveilled themselves.

Steve Mann coined the term for the idea of surveilling authorities:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sousveillance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sousveillance)

------
ciymbpol
Disappointing reading a 2002 article without follow-ups. I tried searching the
web and the Candian court cases database canlii.org. Perhaps this was settled
out-of-court?

------
schappim
Do you think this would still happen today?

------
anotheryou
is there any documentation on what exactly his setup is?

~~~
kick
His websites are filled with documentation for what it used to be, but I can't
remember the links to the _really_ juicy stuff. His setup circa-1997 (I think)
was pretty much entirely documented with reasoning for every piece, and it was
_fantastic_.

He also has some modernized stuff on Instructables:

[https://www.instructables.com/member/SteveMann/](https://www.instructables.com/member/SteveMann/)

